# Canned corn beef brisket



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

If I only can one more meat in my life, it will be corned beef brisket. I opened a pint and threw in dehydrated veggies - onion, carrots, cabbage and potatoes. It smells heavenly. I did not use near the whole packet of spice when I canned it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I do this every St. Paddy's Day. I can a ton of it fresh. Then I eat it the rest of the year.

And I use Guinness instead of broth or water...
:yummy:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If I could only have one more meat in my life it would be a Rib eye steak, medium, salt, and pepper. Served with a cold one.. :beercheer:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget corned beef hash with eggs for breakfast.... mmmmmmmm:yummy:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My favorite recipe for corn beef hash.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

cnsper said:


> Don't forget corned beef hash with eggs for breakfast.... mmmmmmmm:yummy:


We had a different name for it in the Navy! just sayin...


----------

